# Sucker Hole?



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone bait a sucker hole besides me? I thinks it about that time.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

My grandfather used to do that when I was a kid. It's been a couple of years ago.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> My grandfather used to do that when I was a kid. It's been a couple of years ago.


Mine too.... Heard "sucker hole" all my life but its been years since I fished one.... I guess its kinda like hunting/cooking squirrels, or ***** for me - thing of the past


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

We used to bait one with a onion sack full of onions, cotton seed cake, and corn. We would throw some soaked corn out every week. Fished with mussels and redworms.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going to mix some soured wheat with cottonsead meal and then fill the rest with Cowboy Range pellets. Got to have it ready by 11/8 when the small game season begins on the YR WMA. Last year I caught about 40 suckers every time I fished, but the hole was facing the sun. Looking for a new spot this year.

I want to thank Catcrusher for advising me to use Circle hooks. If you hook a fish they will not let go.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

what exactly is a sucker hole?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

sure said:


> what exactly is a sucker hole?


Lots of fun!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Yellow River is full of Redhorse Suckers. In the fall/winter you can keep a hole baited and they will congregate there. I use a chum bucket, but some people use oyster sacks. Fill it with something that will sour. You need to refill it at least weekly. Find a place where the current is not too swift maybe 8 feet deep and I like a sandy bottom.

The fish are boney, but if you clean them correctly they are very good to eat. I also use some for baiting my lines.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Did you gig those are do you have a hole baited? Blackwater is also full of suckers.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

billyb said:


> Did you gig those are do you have a hole baited? Blackwater is also full of suckers.


 Off a sucker bag, just a quick trip. Will have a few new out soon


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

That is a fine mess of fish. If they are there it doesn't take long to catch all you want. Suckers put up a good fight. I am going to bait a hole this weekend. You are way ahead of me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> what exactly is a sucker hole?


for me - Bass Pro shop!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, yeah I'm sure anything that catches a bunch of fish is fun but I still can't picture it lol. So far, the entire river has been my sucker hole.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

LOL! That isn't all true, Anytime you get ready....come on


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*hooks*



billyb said:


> I am going to mix some soured wheat with cottonsead meal and then fill the rest with Cowboy Range pellets. Got to have it ready by 11/8 when the small game season begins on the YR WMA. Last year I caught about 40 suckers every time I fished, but the hole was facing the sun. Looking for a new spot this year.
> 
> I want to thank Catcrusher for advising me to use Circle hooks. If you hook a fish they will not let go.


Billyb what size hooks do you use for suckers?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

When I fish them when I'm back in Wisconsin I always use size 6 or size 4 j-hooks, depending on the size of the suckers in the creek I'm targeting are. They have really small mouths. Even a 24" redhorse can barely fit a dang size 2 in its mouth.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I use an Eagle Claw #6. The stout ones not the wire ones. You can get by with a #8 though. I cut a nightcrawler into 3 pieces. You don't need much bait. Those you get at Walmart are good and if you don't use them all they will live in the fridge for weeks.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Billyb, I baited a sucker hole last year but caught very few. I first baited the community sucker hole in the mouth of Trawick creek near River's Edge ramp, but had very little success & moved it upriver. (No one else was having much luck at the community sucker hole either) I only caught a few at the 2nd location. I used the same bait I used when I baited a hole upriver of Wilkerson Bluff in previous years & caught a lot of them then. A friend of ours (JM) also caught very few compared to previous years. I was thinking that around last November you posted that you were having the same problem. What did you do to improve your luck?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a cabin on the Alabama River and bait up the dock with a simple fish feeder. 4 inch PVC, capped on the end. Drill 1/4 holes from the cap to about halfway up. Use hurricane straps to secure it to the dock with the holes under water. Fill with dog food and use an old broomstick to stir it up once the food swells. Carp and suckers will suck on the pipe like a baby bottle. I bait with balls made with stale beer and cheerios. Lot's of fun!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Geezer, after thinking about it I realize now that it was the year before last that I caught so many suckers up river from our camp. Last year the river stayed too full and muddy most of hunting season. I baited a hole down around Skeeter Inlet and after it did not produce I gave up on it.

This year I am going to bait one close to where I hunt. I am not sure if it will be up or down the river. If it produces I will let you know where it is as long as you don't tell JM or AA. If it is up river you could launch at Ginhole. If it is down you can launch at Carr Landing.

I am going to try my luck with crappie some too. Last year I saw a boat down river several times and they always caught a few.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

billyb said:


> This year I am going to bait one close to where I hunt. I am not sure if it will be up or down the river. If it produces I will let you know where it is as long as you don't tell JM or AA. If it is up river you could launch at Ginhole. If it is down you can launch at Carr Landing.


Is Carr Landing the one belonging to D.Adams? Are people, other than hunting club members, allowed to launch at the one you are referring to?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Carr Landing is on Eglin side across the river from Corbin Island. I have been fishing in that area this summer. It is closer for me to drive to Carr Landing from my house and launch than to launch at our camp and go 4 miles down the river. You need an Eglin permit. 

I just called Jackson Guard and was told they closed Carr Landing until April. Several bridges are being replaced. I guess I will have to launch at our camp now.


----------

